# Tops For Nantucket Reds



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

What colors tend to work best with Nantucket Reds? I am guessing that navy and white shirts are safe choices. Do pastels complement them?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

The options -- the only options -- in my opinion:

white OCBD
blue OCBD
blue/white university stripe OCBD
white polo
navy polo

That's it. Pink is a definite no-no, both in OCBDs and polos. Same with yellow, I would think. OCBDs and polos only. Point collars are too formal for such casual pants. Maybe, _maybe_, you could get by with a good madras, but that depends both on you and on the madras. I would stay away from any pastel top unless you want to look like you've been lying out in the sun too long in that one outfit.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

wnh said:


> The options -- the only options -- in my opinion:
> 
> white OCBD
> blue OCBD
> ...


But wouldn't the blue OCBD be a pastel blue or a close cousin?

If I wore Nantucket Red shorts, I would stick with the polos only. Pairing OCBDs with shorts bothers me. I feel compelled to leave any shirts I wear with shorts untucked, and untucked OCBDs look much sloppier than untucked polos.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My past choices of shirts for pairing with Nantucket Reds have been white and pale blue OCBDs and white, pale blue, navy, and yellow knit polos.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Lawson said:


> But wouldn't the blue OCBD be a pastel blue or a close cousin?


I would tend to think so.


----------



## eliteshag (Jan 18, 2008)

As we speak I am wearing nantucket reds with a white polo shirt.

I personally would only wear white, blue or a white & blue combo. Keep it American.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

eliteshag said:


> As we speak I am wearing nantucket reds with a white polo shirt.


It's 14 degrees in Blacksburg today. Don't you have any sweaters?


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*what to wear with Nantucket reds?*

I usually wear OCBD in light blue, navy socks, cordovan Bass weejuns, cordovan belt, Navy worsted wool 3 button blazer, without darts (of course), madras tie with elements of navy, light blue, and red, and of course, Murray's Nantuckets.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I mainly wear a navy polo w/ my Reds, but I have worn them w/ a white or light blue OCBD and navy blazer.

Brian


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Lawson said:


> But wouldn't the blue OCBD be a pastel blue or a close cousin?


I wouldn't classify it as such. When I think of pastels, I think of Easter, so colors like pale pink, pale green, pale yellow, and pale purple. OCBD blue, to me, isn't pastel, though I can understand how one would think it is close, but to my eye they're different enough.

A blue OCBD goes with just about anything. The same can't be said, I don't think, of yellow or pink.



> If I wore Nantucket Red shorts, I would stick with the polos only. Pairing OCBDs with shorts bothers me. I feel compelled to leave any shirts I wear with shorts untucked, and untucked OCBDs look much sloppier than untucked polos.


Tuck the shirt in and roll the sleeves up. It's a classic look.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Treat reds as though they are khaki. Assume they are neutral and wear what you bloody well please with them. Some warnings apply. With a yellow shirt, you may resemble some sort of aid to navigation. Madras is a possibility if you've got the moxie.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I wear a variety of polos -- a striped pastel green and blue, light blue polo, and a blue and white striped polo (has navy and light blue stripes).

I also wear blue and white OCBDs of course.

One of my favorite shirts with reds is a BB seersucker tatersall with light blue and some light red even.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Light blue or white ocbd or polos. Yellow might work but I've never tried that.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Reds are the one article of clothing that I think pair well with those black North Face vests. Put that over a white OCBD on a chilly night and you're good to go.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Aren't Reds more of a summer clothing item?


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

I have another puzzler. What colors complement blue/white seersucker pants? Do I have more color options with them than with Reds? Are pastel shirts more appropriate?


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Lawson said:


> I have another puzzler. What colors complement blue/white seersucker pants? Do I have more color options with them than with Reds? Are pastel shirts more appropriate?


I like OCBD's in blue, white, or pink. I would avoid striped OCBD's - too much stripe action going on with the pants.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Lawson said:


> I have another puzzler. What colors complement blue/white seersucker pants? Do I have more color options with them than with Reds? Are pastel shirts more appropriate?


More versatile than Reds in my opinion. Really, I think you could wear any solid colored OCBD or polo (provided the polo was in a warm weather color, i.e. no heathered maroon, burnt orange, hunter green, etc.) with seersucker. No stripes, vertical or horizontal.

Myself, I'd stick with white OCBD, blue OCBD, white polo, or navy polo, more for what I would consider a 'classic' look than anything else. Maybe pink or yellow if the shade was right, but you'd need to be careful there.


----------

